# My gallery



## DominikPierog (Jul 5, 2010)

Some router work.


----------



## artguy20 (Aug 19, 2010)

Those projects are really nice! I wish I had the patience for that.


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

That is some very nice work! Thanks for sharing it with us!


----------



## DominikPierog (Jul 5, 2010)

[links removed]


----------



## DominikPierog (Jul 5, 2010)




----------



## DominikPierog (Jul 5, 2010)

<<Madness fox puzzle


----------



## DominikPierog (Jul 5, 2010)




----------



## jigman (Oct 11, 2009)

Very Very nice work. Lots of patience and time but worth it.


----------



## DominikPierog (Jul 5, 2010)

Cake


----------



## Mark (Aug 4, 2004)

Your work is just absolutely amazing, I really enjoyed looking at it, thanks for sharing


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Ditto what Mark said. You have a real talent at the scroll saw!


----------



## scrollsawman (Feb 19, 2011)

Very nice work.


----------



## DominikPierog (Jul 5, 2010)




----------



## DominikPierog (Jul 5, 2010)

3mm Plywood 35 cm x 42 cm


----------



## shotgunpapa (Jun 12, 2008)

Love it that is great.


----------



## jigman (Oct 11, 2009)

Wow, I am still amazed a the work you do. I don't have a scroll saw and now I can see where one could really be handy. I just don't have the room in my small shop for one. I already have to many tools in it.


----------



## rolando (Apr 14, 2011)

MUY BELLOS, (me gustaria poder relacionar sus tamaños)


----------



## DominikPierog (Jul 5, 2010)




----------



## papawd (Jan 5, 2011)

Very Nice work


----------



## SawTooth1953 (Dec 23, 2010)

Nice scrolling... now tell us about that cake!!! My wife would love to do that.

Spence


----------



## DominikPierog (Jul 5, 2010)

Its simple 
White icing on the cake , It must be really flat. I saw the wedding cake is put frosting. Then it clears the orbital sander.
Place on dough cut-out and


----------



## KenBee (Jan 1, 2011)

I have a scroll saw, in fact it was my first woodworking tool purchase. I fooled around with it for a few days and came to the conclusion I didn't have the patience for fretwork scrolling. It is setting a corner collecting dust and I am in a quandary as to whether I want to sell it or keep it to cut inlays for my boxes that don't require a lot of fretwork, if any. Decisions, decisions, I am always faced with decisions.


----------



## SawTooth1953 (Dec 23, 2010)

Sorry... I don't understand your description for the cake... and if I don't get it, then I can't help my wife do it.

?Then it clears the orbital sander?
?Place on dough cut-out and?


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Please tell me it has taken at least a year or two to get where you are now!!!! Dominik you set the bar high no matter what aspect one is working at in wood working. I love to see the work of folks like yourself and others who excel in their craft. Keep sending in such fine examples of your art. Thank you.


----------



## crash_landing (Mar 29, 2010)

very nice work...you have a real talent


----------



## blindsniper (Aug 21, 2011)

Lovely stuff. great skill and I can only imagine the patience and concentration to pull this off.

Ian


----------



## jigman (Oct 11, 2009)

Definitely outstanding work. Glad you post them for us to see.


----------



## joevm (Jan 9, 2012)

WOW! You are good. Thanks for sharing


----------



## DominikPierog (Jul 5, 2010)

My SS is broken
Excalibur EX-30 - YouTube
Excalibur jumping on floor - YouTube
I dont scroll 1,5 year 

I bought CNC laser for mass production, I don't have time and will for scroll (cheap stuff)...

Laser projects.


----------



## kcortese (Oct 24, 2008)

jigman said:


> Very Very nice work. Lots of patience and time but worth it.


I agree 100% with jigman. 

My hat is off to you!!! 

You are an absolute master at scrolling with perfection of the beautiful designs. 

Wish I had half your patience and talent. 

Karen


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Spence; you have to go back to
http://www.routerforums.com/wood-scrolling/22968-my-gallery.html#post220218
It'll make sense then!
(Zebra icing on cake)


----------



## santamurf85 (Feb 11, 2013)

Wow! Thanks for sharing


----------



## blindsniper (Aug 21, 2011)

Man this is good. I like it. Wish I had your patience. Keep it up and keep 'em coming

Ian


----------



## steamfab (Jun 22, 2012)

You create beautiful and incredible projects. They showed how much patience, talent and skills needed into creating just one of them. Love the puzzle pieces and the portraits. Every little detail is well made and well thought of. Great job!


----------



## DominikPierog (Jul 5, 2010)

Laser Cut clock

















hehe...


----------



## DominikPierog (Jul 5, 2010)




----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

I'm impressed...
thanks for the show...


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

A lot of talent on show there.


----------



## DominikPierog (Jul 5, 2010)

My basic tools drill + flex shaft ; the Saburr Tooth Carbide Burrs, sanding mops , sanding foams and weed car sandpaper 500 800 and 2000.
6 sheets(40x50cm) of plywood.








Basic/first tool green Saburr Tooth coarse bit and last wet car sandpaper 2000 for lacquer.









Plywood, ready sanded sculpture. Immersed in the stain dries now.









Several layers of lacquer. Then sanding, lacquering, sanding, lacquering, sanding and lacquering the final.
Sanding > sand foams 150 i 200 next wet sandpaper 500, 800 and 2000.









Wet sanding plywood sculpture.
> sand foams 150 i 200 next wet sandpaper 500, 800 and 2000. 








Sculpture after sanding, velvet lacquer finish. Prepared to lacquering finish coat.




























Firsc cutoff cross secions from 3mm plywood from six 40x50 cm sheets.
Next carving use drill flex-shaft and Saburr Tooth Carbide Burrs, sanding mops nad bobins.
Several layers of lacquer. Then sanding, lacquering, sanding, lacquering, sanding and lacquering the final.
Sanding lacquer > sand foams 150 i 200 next wet sandpaper 500, 800 and 2000.

2 Weeks of sanding, one week of finisching lacquering.

Tools : hand-drill + sanding bobins









Steamed beech wood nice rich color.
Height 39 cm, Weight 30 cm Thickness 2,7 cm

Clock insert diameter 15 cm

Scrollsaw wood work > 10 hour from the board to the finished clock

I used old 18 century small mirror design. I think i got it from someone in Spain.
Reconstructed and I improved plans.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Nice clock Dominik.


----------



## 318tigerguy (Nov 10, 2014)

Nice


----------



## DominikPierog (Jul 5, 2010)

I found pictures on old cell phone
Dust on jointer.









You can make cake that way


----------



## DominikPierog (Jul 5, 2010)

Maswerk


----------



## Tagwatts (Apr 11, 2012)

*Great work*

I just wanted to say, You are a marvelous artist. I do a tiny bit of work with scroll saw. I appreciate your talent and covet it at the same time. 

All I can say, is beautiful work.. :smile:


----------



## Roy Drake (Feb 10, 2014)

Very nice work.


----------



## DominikPierog (Jul 5, 2010)

Pattern from : Wildlife Portraits in Wood: 30 Patterns to Capture the Beauty of Nature











3mm birch plywood.
This work is cut off pieces put on black stain. An next glued to 3mm plywood board using a template.
152cm x 152cm overall thickness 6mm.

1 week preparing project
1h cutting on laser cutter
30-40 minutes removing elements
3 weeks of finishing and assembly.

In this work i used cut off pieces so joined together take a lot time. Next work using template and black coated plywood is easy. You don't must find exactly element and glued it in exact place. You have only 2 board one with cut off wolf and next coated in stain with wood glue. So gluing it together take only 1 hour.


Trick.
If you want make something similar.
You must add to stain a wood glue. After dry it will not messing everything. In cut outs I don't use wood glue. And when i try glue it to board, fresh wood glue dissolved stain. Everything become really messy. Also moisture on your hands will dissolved stain.

I put glue stick to ease disassemble pattern and glued cutouts.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

I know I've said before, you do amazing work, Dominik. Aside from the creativity and craftsmanship, you must have infinite patience! _*awe!*_


----------



## timbertailor (Oct 4, 2009)

Marquetry and Wood Turning. Still on my "things to learn" list.

You make it look so easy. I know better.

Thanks for sharing your work. Beautiful.


----------



## woodknots (Mar 7, 2012)

Dominik

Very impressive work - beautiful


----------



## DominikPierog (Jul 5, 2010)

Something new for workshop
http://www.routerforums.com/tools-w...chat-useful-i-can-engrawe-top.html#post806577


----------



## DominikPierog (Jul 5, 2010)




----------



## DominikPierog (Jul 5, 2010)




----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

From One of Dominik's earlier comments...
*"...2 Weeks of sanding, one week of finishing lacquering."*

*Bogglement!*
Nonononono; not gonna happen At Fort DaninVan. EVER.
I'd rather have my teeth pulled.
Two WEEKS of sanding?!!!
I'm in awe, Dominik.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

That's patience to the N th degree


----------



## DominikPierog (Jul 5, 2010)

Wolfs scones
Wolf patern from Wildlife Portraits in Wood


----------



## Shop guy (Nov 22, 2012)

Nice. Very nice.


----------



## papawd (Jan 5, 2011)

That Wolf with the light idea is awesome, I really like that...May I steal the idea ????? That is a great idea for Christmas/Birthday gifts for my grandchildren


----------



## DominikPierog (Jul 5, 2010)

MLP Rainbow Dash mobile.


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

Fantastic work and a real feast for the eyes. Appreciate the detailed descriptions of the process as well.


----------



## DominikPierog (Jul 5, 2010)

How big is this. On animation looks small.


----------



## DominikPierog (Jul 5, 2010)




----------



## DominikPierog (Jul 5, 2010)

Ready stain & varnish mix is a terrible choice.

































































Dry fit


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

Very impressive work...! ! ! All of it...


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Nickp said:


> Very impressive work...! ! ! All of it...


very impressed...


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

You do amazing stuff, Dominik. You never fail to impress me/us!!!


----------



## DominikPierog (Jul 5, 2010)

New idea interesting.... Today I engrave glass.


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

The excellence continues. Well done.


----------



## DominikPierog (Jul 5, 2010)

I asked about the waste of mirrors at the glazier.
I got a few pieces for free.
I tried something new.
Laser cutter.


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

wspaniały


----------



## DominikPierog (Jul 5, 2010)

Glass and wood work.


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

. as usual Dominik very nice job


----------



## DominikPierog (Jul 5, 2010)

Wycinanka ze sklejki domek dla lalek,wycinanki laserowe.
Cutout plywood dollhouse, laser cut-outs.








It's pretty big 150x120x70cm for my cousin.
Brick was laser engrave.

Windows are opening and door are opening








In attic half of roof is open. Its container for toys.


----------



## DominikPierog (Jul 5, 2010)

One layer sand off -> 0,5mm 2-2,5 hours of work.


----------



## DominikPierog (Jul 5, 2010)

I fail dimensions of half of pieces ...


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

but ya gotta love the duct tape....


----------



## DominikPierog (Jul 5, 2010)

Plywood 3mm.

Base 107x107cm height 460cm ??

















And a little visitor


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

so much exquisite talent...


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

Brilliant.


----------



## DominikPierog (Jul 5, 2010)




----------



## DominikPierog (Jul 5, 2010)




----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

oh the talent you have...
very impressive....


----------



## DominikPierog (Jul 5, 2010)




----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

you are one energetic body Dominik..


----------



## DominikPierog (Jul 5, 2010)

So saw was little broken so begining was hard.





After repair


----------



## schnewj (Nov 18, 2013)

Nice job, Dominik.

I really like the fox and the pig pattern.

One question, why were you sanding the back of your blade? I have never heard of doing that! I like to scroll but I have never heard of doing this.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

premium work Dominik...
I like the fox...


----------



## DominikPierog (Jul 5, 2010)

schnewj said:


> One question, why were you sanding the back of your blade?


In some blades manufacturer round the back.
To better cutting angles. I see it in bandsaw tricks.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

schnewj said:


> Nice job, Dominik.
> 
> One question, why were you sanding the back of your blade? I have never heard of doing that! I like to scroll but I have never heard of doing this.


remove burs, thin the blade and round the back edge to make turns smoother/easier...
waxing helps on oily woods...


----------



## schnewj (Nov 18, 2013)

Well I that confirmed my suspicions and I've learned my new thing for the day. Thanks guys.


----------



## DominikPierog (Jul 5, 2010)

Fox Atlas clock.

A biggest piece make on scroll saw.
Height 80 cm, excalibur 30 capacity 71cm.It was really hard to scroll feet's.

Material beech wood, thickness 2cm. It's hard to find good quality that big piece of wood. Finished with oil.
Base 2,5 cm made from beech doble carved on router. Different cutters , simple router mounted in table.

It take some time to make. Clock insert is Skeleton Clock diameter 15cm . It's looks crazy.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Great stuff. Patience and skill show in every piece. Thanks for sharing it.


----------



## coxhaus (Jul 18, 2011)

It is amazing stuff. Very nice.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Very nice Dominik.


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

Excellent work. Appreciate the post.


----------



## DominikPierog (Jul 5, 2010)

Lasercut


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Nice.


----------



## GusGustin (Sep 9, 2018)

WOW .. where did you get your patterns? I just started up with wood - never worked with it before, but, had a guy selling a scroll saw - thought it looked fun.
It's an RBI HAWK 220VS .. bunch of blades came with it, and a few other things.

Would love to get as talented as you are. Think I'll just try to build a pine racer for my 6 year old grand son, and, start like that.

Any suggestions?

Thanks, Gus


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

That thread was from 2016... I haven't seen anything from Dominik since then (I might be wrong.)
There are however some really talented scrollers still here. 
Try here:
https://www.routerforums.com/search.php?searchid=7243255


----------

